

Ask HN: Small and good Ruby and Javascript Source to study? - drieddust

Recently I started learning Ruby and JavaScript and currently I am familiar with the language syntax and semantics on the basic level.<p>Learning by doing is the best way as they say but I have mostly got burned by taking this strategy. Every time I will start with great enthusiasm and within 1 month I will pile up a code base which I do not feel like reading or refactoring.<p>This time around I want to study good code and pattern they use to keep the number of lines and complexity low. I am also planning practicing syntax on paper and analyse it offline instead of just jumping in to code.<p>Assuming I do not have deep CS knowledge, is there a small enough code base for Ruby and JavaScript project which I can study and understand in a month's time?<p>ps: I can commit 1-2 hours every day towards this goal.
======
timruffles
I'd suggest Backbone.js for Javascript; it's well written, compact (~1k with
comments) and well explained.

~~~
drieddust
thank 10 pages of code is just enough I can read in a month's time.

Does backbone assumes any CS knowledge like Data structures etc?

------
OneWhoFrogs
Here's a very nice Ruby book, available for free as a PDF:

<http://rubybestpractices.com/>

